# Redmond Lake Info



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have been thinking about going to redmond lake for the Pike fishing. I have never fished for pike so I don't really know what fly to use. Have any suggestions? When does it ice off? Is there better places to fish for pike? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Luke


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Redmond has some springs that stay ice free most of the time and you can fish the open water in the winter. Most people do best with anchovies under a bobber. Yuba has bigger fish for sure.


----------

